# California resident dies several hours after receiving COVID-19 vaccine



## Becky1951 (Jan 24, 2021)

*California resident dies several hours after receiving COVID-19 vaccine

"Any reports surrounding the cause of death are premature," police said*

An individual in California who tested positive for COVID-19 in late December and was vaccinated Thursday died several hours after receiving the shot, the Placer County Sheriff's office announced Saturday. 

"There are multiple local, state, and federal agencies actively investigating this case; any reports surrounding the cause of death are premature, pending the outcome of the investigation," the sheriff's office said. 

It is unclear if the individual received the Moderna or Pfizer vaccine. 

https://www.foxnews.com/us/california-resident-dies-several-hours-after-receiving-covid-19-vaccine


----------



## rgp (Jan 24, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> *California resident dies several hours after receiving COVID-19 vaccine
> 
> "Any reports surrounding the cause of death are premature," police said*
> 
> ...




 There is some question about Larry King's death related to the vaccine ??

 He received the vaccine not long before his death.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 24, 2021)

It's sad when anyone dies but according to the CDC, 17.5 million doses had been administered and more than 2.3 million were people fully vaccinated as of January 21, 2021.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 24, 2021)

They could have given more information without violating any privacy policy, such as age and gender.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 24, 2021)

Undoubtedly more information will be forthcoming, but this is the full statement from the Placer County Sheriff's Office.  It was sent out as a Facebook post:

"Placer County Public Health and the Placer County Sheriff-Coroner Division were recently notified of the death of an individual who tested positive for COVID-19 in late December.

"The individual was administered a COVID-19 vaccine several hours before their death on January 21, 2021. The vaccine was not administered by Placer County Public Health. There are multiple local, state, and federal agencies actively investigating this case; any reports surrounding the cause of death are premature, pending the outcome of the investigation. Our thoughts are with the family of the deceased."




__ https://www.facebook.com/199535516767620/posts/3598822590172212


----------



## StarSong (Jan 25, 2021)

rgp said:


> There is some question about Larry King's death related to the vaccine ??
> 
> He received the vaccine not long before his death.


I can't find any information that Larry King received the vaccine, only that he'd recently been hospitalized with COVID.  

https://www.businessinsider.in/inte...-hospital-dies-at-87/articleshow/80424485.cms


----------



## rgp (Jan 25, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I can't find any information that Larry King received the vaccine, only that he'd recently been hospitalized with COVID.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.in/inte...-hospital-dies-at-87/articleshow/80424485.cms




 Ya know, I think that was my mistake ....... I believe it was Hank Aaron that took the vaccine, then shortly after died . See the link.

  "Just 2 1/2 weeks before his death Friday at age 86, *Aaron* joined civil rights icons to *receive* the *COVID*-19 *vaccine*. He wanted to spread the word to the Black community that the *shots* were safe in the midst of a devastating pandemic. “I feel quite proud of myself for doing something like this,” *Aaron* said.3 days ago"


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2021)

I've been wondering what happens if somebody already has the virus in their body, but they don't know it because they have no symptoms. Then, they get the vaccine.  Would that make the Covid better or worse, or have no effect at all?


----------



## Don M. (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm sure that there will be those who experience an extreme reaction....perhaps even death...to these vaccines.  Every one's body/immune system is different, and many may already have life threatening conditions that this vaccine might affect negatively.  Heck, just listening to the endless drug commercials on TV shows that nearly every drug out there can kill a person.   If these vaccines help the vast majority, that's all we can hope for.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 25, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> They could have given more information without violating any privacy policy, such as age and gender.


I wanted to see that, too. We're trying to find out if my mom was vaccinated before she passed away. The care home staff told us she tested pos back on Dec 23 but she wasn't adimitted to their covid ward until about mid-Jan and died about a week later, a month after she tested pos.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2021)

I really take exception to the heading of this topic:  *California resident dies several hours after receiving COVID-19 vaccine*

Really?  Come on, now!  Putting it that way is designed to induce fear and mistrust, by implying that the vaccine had something to do with the person's death. We don't even know what the cause of death was; the person could have been in a car accident, or committed suicide because they were depressed, or had a heart attack, or was allergic, or plenty of other causes of death.  

Millions of people are getting the vaccine. So far, it seems to be extremely safe.  If a handful of people die from whatever cause, that proves nothing at all about the safety of the vaccine.  And even if a handful die as a result of an allergic reaction, that proves nothing, statistically speaking. People die of allergic reactions to flu shots, shingles shots, measles shots, and even eating peanuts.  

With a fatal pandemic raging across the world, we are lucky to have a vaccine that so far, at least, has been extremely safe for nearly everyone, which I find truly remarkable considering the short time they had to develop it. Why continue spreading the kind of garbage that Fox News spews out?

Or, put another way, consider this:

One person dies after receiving Covid vaccine
2,152,381 people die after the coronavirus infects their body


----------



## StarSong (Jan 26, 2021)

As yet, other than time proximity there are no indications that the vaccine was related - or unrelated - to this person's death.  When the coroner's findings are completed we should know more.



Sunny said:


> We don't even know what the cause of death was; the person could have been in a car accident, or committed suicide because they were depressed, or had a heart attack, or was allergic, or plenty of other causes of death.


More likely internal body causes, since the announcement was made by the sheriff's office.  If it were an obvious external cause, that would be known by now.

I agree with @Sunny that the mortality statistics are overwhelmingly in favor of the vaccine.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 26, 2021)

StarSong said:


> As yet, other than time proximity there are no indications that the vaccine was related - or unrelated - to this person's death.  When the coroner's findings are completed we should know more.


Yes and it takes so long to determine that.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I really take exception to the heading of this topic:  *California resident dies several hours after receiving COVID-19 vaccine*
> 
> Really?  Come on, now!  Putting it that way is designed to induce fear and mistrust, by implying that the vaccine had something to do with the person's death. We don't even know what the cause of death was; the person could have been in a car accident, or committed suicide because they were depressed, or had a heart attack, or was allergic, or plenty of other causes of death.
> 
> ...


"Why continue spreading the kind of garbage that Fox News spews out?"

Regardless of which news outlets report information about Covid and or the vaccines, or any other topic that I find of interest, I for one will continue to "spread" that information.

It's up to the individual reading that information to determine if its garbage or not.

I posted this article so I'm the one "spreading" it here. So yes, I took your reply personally as it's clear your comment, "Why continue spreading the kind of garbage that Fox News spews out?" Is directed to the person who posted this article. 

You could have simply said you thought the article was garbage, and or Fox news reports garbage.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 26, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Yes and it takes so long to determine that.


Usually somewhere around a week, particularly in cases where so much attention is focused.  Toxicology reports can take six weeks or more.  Plus Placer County's coroner may be as jammed up with bodies as the rest of CA because of the pandemic.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 26, 2021)

Multiple news outlets published it.  They pulled it straight off the Placer County Sheriff's Department's Facebook page (I gave the link in post #5 above).  

According to the Sacramento Bee, yesterday the sheriff's spokeswoman declined to give the person's age. I find that odd. There's been a lot of push back against the sheriff's department for having connecting the vaccine and the person's death without any investigation. 

https://www.sacbee.com/news/coronavirus/article248748595.html


----------



## chic (Jan 26, 2021)

The thing that is scary to me about someone dying hours after getting the vaccine, is that they have lived through a year of this covid infested world just fine and died trying to fight it through vaccination.


----------



## win231 (Jan 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I really take exception to the heading of this topic:  *California resident dies several hours after receiving COVID-19 vaccine*
> 
> Really?  Come on, now!  Putting it that way is designed to induce fear and mistrust, by implying that the vaccine had something to do with the person's death. We don't even know what the cause of death was; the person could have been in a car accident, or committed suicide because they were depressed, or had a heart attack, or was allergic, or plenty of other causes of death.
> 
> ...



"


Sunny said:


> 2,152,381 people die after the coronavirus infects their body." _* If*_ that number is not exaggerated (which I believe it is)


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 26, 2021)

Now 20 million have been vaccinated but there are always scare tactics by naysayers/anti-vaxxers. Pessimists will always see the glass half empty.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2021)

> "You could have simply said you thought the article was garbage, and or Fox news reports garbage."



OK, Becky, I do believe that Fox news largely spouts garbage. If not outright garbage, its news is highly slanted and often unreliable. And much of it is just plain garbage.

And just to be fair about this, I watch some of the other news channels, which are slanted in the other direction. I don't always believe everything they say either.

As far as the article being "garbage," while it didn't state any outright lies as far as I know, it didn't really tell us anything new either. Apparently a woman died after receiving the vaccine. Cause of death unknown. The police said any reports about the cause of death were premature. Why is this even a news story? You might as well say a woman died a few hours after stubbing her toe.

I do wonder about giving the vaccine to a patient who already was positive for Covid-19.  What is the purpose of doing that?

My objection is to using this non-story as a scare-inducing headline. I really think, considering the deadliness of this virus, that people should be encouraged to do all they can to stay alive and healthy, not scared away by tabloid journalism.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 27, 2021)

Sunny said:


> OK, Becky, I do believe that Fox news largely spouts garbage. If not outright garbage, its news is highly slanted and often unreliable. And much of it is just plain garbage.
> 
> And just to be fair about this, I watch some of the other news channels, which are slanted in the other direction. I don't always believe everything they say either.
> 
> ...


I agree this article didn't give information needed to know if it was or wasn't due to the vaccine. That information will come later.

I don't believe that anyone has the right to withhold information regarding Covid or the vaccine due to possibly scaring anyone. 

What right do I have, or you, or anyone to decide for others what information they should or should not read?

You think articles like this will cause some to refuse getting the vaccine. So therefore don't post them.

Isn't that trying to persuade others into getting the vaccine because you believe it's the only right thing to do?

By omitting the negative and only posting the positive is taking away the right of others to be fully informed in order to make their own decisions.

I'm not trying to persuade anyone into not getting the vaccine, I plan on getting it when I feel it's safe to.

I think as adults we have no need for censorship as to what we should read, scary or not.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 27, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I've been wondering what happens if somebody already has the virus in their body, but they don't know it because they have no symptoms. Then, they get the vaccine.  Would that make the Covid better or worse, or have no effect at all?


Apparently it has no effect.

*18 vaccinated prisoners at Sharon Prison test positive for COVID-19*

After testing prisoners for coronavirus at the Sharon Prison, 18 prisoners were found to have the virus, the Prison Service announced Wednesday evening. 

All prisoners who tested positive are in good condition, the statement noted, and have shown no symptoms.  

The Prison Service said that all of the prisoners in question received vaccinations last week and have been isolated according to Health Ministry guidelines. 

https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news...aron-prison-test-positive-for-covid-19-656905


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2021)

The article doesn't give a time line for when they probably got the virus. In other words, did they have it already when they received the vaccine, or did they all get Covid afterwards, which would mean the vaccine is pretty much useless?  That is a very important distinction.

As far as "what right do I have," etc. etc., of course I have no right to tell anyone else what to read, or what to believe. And neither do you. 

But we all have the right to comment on what is being written in these forums. If a headline is written in such as way as to induce fear and avoidance in people, based on absolutely nothing (a woman died, but they don't know the cause?) then it is irresponsible journalism, and equally irresponsible to repeat it. 

There are people naive enough to believe every rumor they hear. Fortunately, they seem to be in the minority, at least on this subject. When I went to the hospital last week to receive my shot, the parking lot was overflowing with literally hundreds of people who were waiting to get in. And this was WITH an appointment!  They were running 2 hours behind, and I got there an hour early, which meant I waited a total of 3 hours to get in. People in this area, at least, are clearly looking out for their own interests and are very happy to receive any health care available.


----------



## win231 (Jan 27, 2021)

Sunny said:


> The article doesn't give a time line for when they probably got the virus. In other words, did they have it already when they received the vaccine, or did they all get Covid afterwards, which would mean the vaccine is pretty much useless?  That is a very important distinction.
> 
> As far as "what right do I have," etc. etc., of course I have no right to tell anyone else what to read, or what to believe. And neither do you.
> 
> ...


And there are also people who believe everything they are told by "Professionals" who have ulterior motives.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 27, 2021)

"did they have it already when they received the vaccine, or did they all get Covid afterwards, which would mean the vaccine is pretty much useless? "

Considering how many people have been vaccinated already, and some having their second shot, there haven't been reports so far of them getting Covid so I doubt the vaccine is useless. 

"People in this area, at least, are clearly looking out for their own interests and are very happy to receive any health care available."

Same in my area, I'm sure it's the same in everyone's area.

"(a woman died, but they don't know the cause?) then it is irresponsible journalism, and equally irresponsible to repeat it."

Your opinion. As with everything opinions differ. ⚘


----------



## win231 (Jan 27, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I agree this article didn't give information needed to know if it was or wasn't due to the vaccine. That information will come later.
> 
> I don't believe that anyone has the right to withhold information regarding Covid or the vaccine due to possibly scaring anyone.
> 
> ...


People who have the mindset that the vaccine will "Fix Everything," "Get people back to normal," "Eliminate Covid," etc.  are very uncomfortable with anything negative about it.  It's a threat to their comfort level & it interferes with them believing what they want to believe.

I noted something similar back in the 80's, when AIDS was constantly in the news - also labeled an epidemic.  My brother was a person of excess - a real sleazeball - sleeping with "women of the night" he picked up off the street.  He became frightened later when he realized he was risking his life.  Every time an AIDS "Breakthrough" was reported on the news, he'd jump on it & get excited & say, _"They found a cure for AIDS."_  He was hearing what he wanted to hear.  He also got very angry at me when I'd correct him & remind him that it was not a cure - just a new drug or new treatment option.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> People who have the mindset that the vaccine will "Fix Everything," "Get people back to normal," "Eliminate Covid," etc.  are very uncomfortable with anything negative about it.  It's a threat to their comfort level & it interferes with them believing what they want to believe.


Fair enough. 

Equally true: people with the mindset that the danger of the virus is exaggerated and/or that the vaccines are highly dangerous search out articles that support those positions.  The vast number of news reports citing hospital data along with epidemiological and scientific studies to the contrary are a threat to their comfort level and interfere with them believing what they want to believe.  

It's called confirmation bias.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 27, 2021)

Earlier today, the White House COVID-19 Response Team had it's first press briefing. CDC Director Rochelle Walensky stated:

"I want to take a moment here to emphasize that the Covid-19 vaccines are safe and they work. And this is backed up with data."

"Let me be clear, these are rare, treatable outcomes and the Covid-19 vaccines are safe. It's also important to put this into context. The risk with getting sick with Covid-19 are much higher than the risk of allergy or anaphylaxis from the vaccine," she said.

There is science and then there is an orange following who spread fear and conspiracies that foster their own agenda.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 27, 2021)

chic said:


> The thing that is scary to me about someone dying hours after getting the vaccine, is that they have lived through a year of this covid infested world just fine and died trying to fight it through vaccination.


Well if they already had Covid odds are it could be something related to the Covid. Perhaps there was a reaction to the vaccine that made the Covid stuff worse. You just don't know till the info is in.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2021)

There are probably a zillion different reasons that somebody could die shortly after receiving the vaccine. Or any vaccine. Or any medication, or any food for that matter. Saying in a headline that a California resident died several hours after receiving the covid-19 vaccine makes an obvious connection between the two events, implying cause and effect.  It sounds like smear tactics, designed to appeal to the dramatically shrinking population that still believes that a) the disease isn't really all that bad, and b) the vaccine is new and untested, and geez, let someone else be the guinea pig.  This kind of scare-mongering is right up the alley of Fox news. And it's probably a good part of the reason the U.S. has the high death rate from Covid that it does.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 27, 2021)

"And it's probably a good part of the reason the U.S. has the high death rate from Covid that it does."

The vaccine hasn't been readily available to enough people yet to count the lack of persons getting vaccinated due to mistrust as being the cause of the high death rate. 

Those refusing to wear a mask, or social distancing or still believing its nothing more then the flu, are most likely the cause.


----------



## win231 (Jan 29, 2021)

chic said:


> The thing that is scary to me about someone dying hours after getting the vaccine, is that they have lived through a year of this covid infested world just fine and died trying to fight it through vaccination.


Especially when we're told "After getting the vaccine, people will be monitored for 30 minutes."


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 29, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Apparently it has no effect.
> 
> *18 vaccinated prisoners at Sharon Prison test positive for COVID-19*
> 
> ...


Then there's this guy     Individual in California dies hours after receiving COVID-19 vaccine (nbc15.com)

The thinking is someone who had the virus already has an amped up immune system and when they get the vaccine it goes into overdrive, causing problems. Very concerning to me as I've had the virus. I'll keep getting tested for antibodies and if/when I no longer have those, I'll consider the vaccine. So much we don't know.
edit: oops , just realized that's what the original thread was about,lol


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 29, 2021)

I thought there were no politics allowed here? Can others now veil their politics by speaking of the "one with dementia"?


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 29, 2021)

Sunny said:


> There are probably a zillion different reasons that somebody could die shortly after receiving the vaccine. Or any vaccine. Or any medication, or any food for that matter. Saying in a headline that a California resident died several hours after receiving the covid-19 vaccine makes an obvious connection between the two events, implying cause and effect.  It sounds like smear tactics, designed to appeal to the dramatically shrinking population that still believes that a) the disease isn't really all that bad, and b) the vaccine is new and untested, and geez, let someone else be the guinea pig.  This kind of scare-mongering is right up the alley of Fox news. And it's probably a good part of the reason the U.S. has the high death rate from Covid that it does.


All very true. But when healthy people die within hours, days, weeks of getting the vaccine it piques my interest. I highly doubt anybody's using smear tactics about the vaccine as the vast majority of coverage is pro vaccine. As for Fox News, I don't follow them but I've seen the articles about people dying on MSNBC which is as about as un Fox News as you can get. I want ALL the information I can get, not just the rosy stuff.
   One of the announced side effects of the vaccine is stroke. Hank Aaron died of a stroke 2 weeks after getting the vaccine, (Cause of death has now been changed to natural causes). The obstetrician in the news died of a stroke 2 weeks after getting the vaccine. Two people in (I believe) Brazil died of brain strokes 2 weeks after getting the vaccine. That at least raises a red flag to me.
   I've had the virus, just read of the guy who had had the virus and died hours after getting the vaccine . I want to know about these things. You can't make an informed decision with only half the story. My Dad is 96 and had the virus. He has the double whammy of having had the virus and being very old. Should he chance the vaccine? I want as much information as I can get.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 31, 2021)

rgp said:


> There is some question about Larry King's death related to the vaccine ??
> 
> He received the vaccine not long before his death.


Hank Aaron died two weeks after he got the vaccine. Didn't read that  King got the vaccine shortly before his death.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 31, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Hank Aaron died two weeks after he got the vaccine. Didn't read that  King got the vaccine shortly before his death.


King was not vaccinated.  

That's true about Hank Aaron, but his death is not being attributed to the vaccine.  By all accounts the amazing Mr. Aaron had no reaction to the vaccine after receiving it and died of natural causes, not a rarity at 86. 

I'm so glad he died peacefully.  I was always a fan of his baseball abilities, but an even greater admirer of the gentleman that he was.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 31, 2021)

As I've said before, just because John Doe died soon after getting/doing/experiencing, eating something does not prove that whatever John Doe ate, got, did, etc., caused him to die.  It is faulty logic.


----------

